# Festival-Besuch Thread



## Westfale_09 (19. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

da es schon einen Thread gibt bzgl der Frage, ob ihr gerne auf Konzerte / Festivals geht, habe ich mal eher so einen Thread mit Daten und Absprechungen für Festivals eröffnet.

Hier könnt ihr posten, zu welchen Festivals ihr geht und ob ihr eventuell noch Planungen dies bezüglich habt und hier Hilfe benötigt 

Mich würde es einfach mal so interessieren, wo ihr euch so rumtreibt 

Ich mache mal den Anfang. Am 06.10 steht in der Westfalenhalle Dortmund die Syndicate 2012 auf dem Programm. Mein Debüt  Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## DaStash (19. September 2012)

Alsi ich treib mich festivaltechnisch nur auf Goa' s rum. Meine letzte war vor zwei Wochen die Indian Spirit 2012. Musst mal bei youtube schaun. Das war mal seid Langem wieder ein echtes highlight. 

MfG


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (20. September 2012)

Defqon 1 !!!  bestes festival ever, für mich zumindest.

Tomorrowland ist auch noch ganz geil^^


----------



## cryxom (20. September 2012)

With Full Force und generell Hardcore konzerte letztes war Your demise da habe ich mir  mein sprunggelenk gerissen nachdem ich ca. 8 mal von der Buehne gesprungen bin und beim letzten mal mit jemanden zusammen gesprungen bin aber nur ich nicht richtig aufgefangen wurde xD epic fail ...5min spaeter war mein knie dick wie ne melone  aber habe noch ne runde im pit mitgemacht aber danach konte ich nicht mal mher richtig laufen , aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------

